# Cadenzas for Mozart's Piano Concerto No.20 K.466



## doctorGwiz

It seems that a number of other composers greatly admired the work (as I do) and wrote cadenzas. These include Beethoven (who's cadenza is extensively recorded) Johannes Brahms (WoO 16), Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Feruccio Busoni, Franz Xavier Mozart, and Clara Schumann. I'm not very familiar with Clara Schumann as a composer, nor am I familiar with August Eberhard Müller and Gino Tagliapietra who have also composed cadenzas.

I was wondering if anyone knew if the lesser known cadenzas are worth hearing and if recordings are available. I've been browsing and have come across this. No feedback on amazon though. I like Griffiths' recordings of Ferdinand Ries' symphonies with the Zurich Chamber Orchestra, but I know nothing about Michael Rische, who also wrote a cadenza.


----------



## kv466

I've heard all of the cadenzas you mentioned above and like them all very much when played well...I've also heard many pianists do their own thing; one of them, I think, was Brendelfly...still, when played very well my favorite is Beethoven's and one of the very best ever recorded,...crazily enough, was played by Evgeny Kissin...not my favorite player at all but for this piece, he's a champion...I like many other recordings but as far as the cadenza, his is about as strong as it gets. Oh, and I think he redid it so I'm talking about the one with Spivakov and The Moscow Virtuosi.


----------



## doctorGwiz

I would assume someone named kv466 would have heard them all! I'll have to look into the Kissin recording. I'm a fan of Arthur Rubinstein's with Alfred Wallenstein and the RCA Victor SO (1961). Where have you heard the others?


----------



## kv466

I kinda was consumed with the work for a while and have heard several others on radio and the composed version by big composers I've both played and have bothered very accomplished pianist friends of mine to play for me.

I just remembered one pianist whose performance I really like is Ivan Klánský...can hardly look at him play but his version of the entire concerto is excellent as are his cadenzas. I really like the Brahms as well.


----------



## doctorGwiz

He does look a little confused while playing haha, especially at 4:05. And very hunched. I liked it though.


----------



## Ukko

There is a CD issue out there, chock full of various cadenzas. Of course, that's all I remember about it.

Hmm... I think I sold my copy; if so, maybe I can find the listing in my database. Stay tuned.

[Nope. If it's there, I don't recognize it. Rats.]


----------



## doctorGwiz

Hilltroll72 said:


> [Nope. If it's there, I don't recognize it. Rats.]


Thanks for looking, I appreciate it


----------



## Kieran

doctorGwiz said:


> He does look a little confused while playing haha, especially at 4:05. And very hunched. I liked it though.


Yeah! Looks like he never seen a piano before in his life.

"This shiny thing, hmmm...piano, eh? Hmmm....wonder where I left my socks too...piano, eh? Hmm...." :tiphat:


----------



## Lukecash12

Alkan wrote a transcription of the whole concerto, for the solo pianoforte.






He quotes the Jupiter Symphony at 1:14, and I'm sorry that the amateur who did the recording abused the dynamic markings so bad. I mean, I'm all for artistic license, but leggeiro and pp in a section certainly doesn't warrant the interpreter playing so aggressively.

However, that cadenza isn't the one from his transcription on IMSLP. Here is the transcription (you'll find it in the third movement titled prestissimo):

http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/09393

http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/09394

http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/09395

On the page of IMSLP that that is on, you can find cadenzas by Beethoven (WoO 58 2 Cadenzas), Brahms, August Muller (linked to a differetn page and to here: http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/87739), Clara Schumman, and Tagliapietra.


----------



## annie

the notes i've scribed in time mention 12 different published cadenzas for K466, _not_ including hummel, brahms, fx mozart and busoni...
anda, badura-skoda, e. fisher, kempff, landowska, magaloff, mueller, reinecke, a. rubinstein, sancan, c. schumann and s. stravinsky


----------

